
Ask HN: What books/courses/certifications should I get for office IT? - itquestion
I have a CS degree but I&#x27;m looking to study for an IT job.  Managing a company&#x27;s internal network, handling security, on-boarding new users, that sort of thing.<p>Where can I learn more about this?  Are there any standard texts or popular courses I can study from?
======
dvtrn
The Phoenix Project should, IMO be in every IT professionals book collection

